# Riding to music



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
I was interested in riding to music, just for fun. I wanted to share what I'm learning with everyone in case any of you guys want to try it too (I know some of you do already).

Ok, so I was looking on Equimusic.com at the songs they had and how to find your horses BPM (beats per minute), and I thought I's share with everyone, since I couldn't find any threads about this. 

Here's how you find your horses BPM for walk, trot, and canter:
"The key to using the database is determining the *beats per minute (bpm)* of your horse at the walk, trot, and canter. This is easy to do. Place a colored polo wrap around one of your horse’s front legs. Every time that front leg touches the ground at the walk or trot, you count it as one “beat”. At the canter, you count the leading foreleg as one “beat” when it strikes the ground. By having a ground person count the beats for one minute while you are riding, you will obtain your bpm for each gait. Even easier is to buy a hand-held electronic metronome and have your ground person adjust it up or down until the “beep” sound of the metronome matches the footfall of the wrapped leg." (equimusic | online freestyle musical database)

I have really been thinking about it, and I have decided that I want to start my own personal, uh, "database" of songs and start looking up BPM's for some of my favorite songs. I think that riding to music is really fun, and after watching this video on youtube, I decided I want to start riding to music too, even if it's just for fun.




(WARNING, the song that is used in this video is explicit; not for younger members)

Basically, the point of this post was to just share what I've learned about BPM's and what-not, and getting people to share their favorite songs to ride to, and hopefully I could share some of mine :~)

I hope I put this in the right place!
Thanks!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually saw a book once in a bookshop dedicated purely to riding to music, finding your horses BPM etc, all of that and I was fascinated! Wish I'd bought it! It looks awesome when you see a horse/rider working in perfect time with a song that matches perfectly. Best of luck with it, I'm sure you'll have great fun


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Thanks!
It's a cool video, isn't it??


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I LOVE THAT MARE! im so sad that she was put down awhile ago...sorry for the random off topicness haha
but thats awesome. ill have to figure charlies out when i go home!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a really cool idea!!!

I used to ride Sky to music (just played it on the radio) and he REALLY got into some songs. Classical helped him to lunge. He loved to be ridden under pop and hiphop/r&b songs with alternative. He wasn't too crazy about other genres. Country depended on the song.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

My boyfriend is a metal head and a musician, so he figured out the bpm for me, for fun :lol:
My horses canter matches up perfectly with "Down With The Sickness" by Disturbed. 
But I often ride to alt rock, rap, and metal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

TristaJean said:


> My horses canter matches up perfectly with "Down With The Sickness" by Disturbed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AMAZING!!!! I love all genres, but Disturbed is one of my favourites to listen to


----------

